# Polymer framed Browning Hi-Power



## Grenadier (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, I know that it's not quite mainstream, and many a die hard Browning Hi-Power fan would scoff at the idea.  I can't necessarily disagree, since the Browning Hi-Power in its original form is a fine piece of machinery.  

However, such a beast does apparently exist:

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Polymer Frame.htm

Of course, it's not going to be exported, but I do sometimes wonder...


----------



## Trent (Dec 18, 2007)

Heresy!


----------



## kalikg (Dec 18, 2007)

I am a die hard hi-poweraholic and that is one ugly beast!  I hate to say however, that if you carry one all the time, in the heat of South Africa, it's probably a good idea.

Other than that...I must reiterate;  HERESY!


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 19, 2007)

blasphemy!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 19, 2007)

Harrumph.


----------



## tellner (Dec 19, 2007)

There is no G-d but Colt, and John Moses Browning is His Prophet.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 19, 2007)

tellner said:


> There is no G-d but Colt, and John Moses Browning is His Prophet.


 

Dial 1-9-1-1, I say.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, and Harrumph.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 19, 2007)

Makes about as much sense as the aftermarket aluminum or steel frame for Glocks.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 22, 2007)

hmm...for only a couple of ounces of weight reduction, I don't see the point.  Sure, it won't rust like blued steel but there are other alternatives (i.e. duracoat, melonite, etc.) if rust prevention is your goal.


----------



## Trent (Dec 24, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Makes about as much sense as the aftermarket aluminum or steel frame for Glocks.



Now that truly makes no sense at all.  One of Glock's major claims to fame is it's polymer "chassis" which is extremely resistant to water and dirt as well as it's lightweight.  

While I think the polymer Hi-power is silly and ugly for the most part (minimal daily maintenance takes care of any rust issues and as previously mentioned,  it doesn't save much in the total ounces if made of polymer), I can see the marketing guys coming out with it to appeal to a younger generation of shooters who are used to personally seeing and observing goverment agencies extol a glock, and they may enjoy a trigger that isn't, uh, "crunchy" (I know, I have a g30 which a like, but I'm a 1911 shooter truth to tell), and may enjoy a "safety" not located on the trigger that only disengages when you squeeze the trigger (kinda like placing a brake disengagement lever on the gas pedal of a car).

But metal glock?  Glocks have their uses and are well designed sidearms, but creating a metallic one just discarded them all.

I apologize for the thread derailment, but I'm surprised and dismayed in strange way.


----------

